# City Bees - post your apiary photos!



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Here's my SF bee yard.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Charlie! Olly, where are you?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

He's probably to embarrassed to follow my picture because of the stark contrast it would create. (Have you seen his hive boxes?)


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Hmm...  No I haven't. Can you provide a link?


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

My hives at the local community garden.










Hives at my home:


www.elliebhoney.com


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

jbeshearse, what do you use for top covers? I see they are a simple migratory/board style, but made from what? Thanks for the pics so far, everyone!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Thanks Charlie! Olly, where are you?


I am not permitted within swarm trapping distance from Charlie's sites.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

On the roof of Miel, a honey-themed Restaurant in the Intercontinental Hotel Boston.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

100' from the slow lane of Highway 101. That pile driver is building a freeway wall. Hives on trailers to quickly flee zoning officer. Four foot tall sideboards on drop box don't hide hives in summer for too long when you are as good a honey producer as I am.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

See what I mean Ben?


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

westernbeekeeper said:


> jbeshearse, what do you use for top covers? I see they are a simple migratory/board style, but made from what? Thanks for the pics so far, everyone!


I use 3/4" plywood with a coat of primer and two finish coats on both sides and the edges for my migratory tops. SOme of what you are seeing in the home picture are telescoping lids and some are raw plywood that I pressed into service when I failed to have enough equipment made up ahead of time to handle the growing needs of the yard. I have since built all new migratories and will be adding them theis weekend.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> See what I mean Ben?


They look fine to me; useful and operational. :thumbsup: for Olly (and Charlie too )!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

odfrank said:


> ...when you are as good a honey producer as I am.


:lpf: :applause: Well said?


----------



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like you are somewhere around 19th ave. ?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

captaintat2 said:


> Looks like you are somewhere around 19th ave. ?


If you're talking to me Captain you're very close.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Nasal,

I like that jumbo hive with the blue roof!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pics so far, everyone! They look just magnificent.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Here's the South side of my SF beeyard, (roof) facing Golden Gate Park.








Here's the Saratoga yard, (Mother-in Laws backyard) that Uncle Ollie tries to violate with his swarm traps.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Charlie B said:


> Nasal,
> 
> I like that jumbo hive with the blue roof!


That is my swarm trap. :lpf:


----------

